# 2 will not run without some choke



## agodave (Sep 5, 2006)

I have two engines, a Ryobi weed wacker and a Craftsman chainsaw that both need the choke on to run. The Ryobi I took apart and cleaned the carb but did not see anything that was real dirty other than the outside. The chainsaw just started the other day, I have to look at this one but though I could use some ideas before I started to take it apart. 

A little more info, The Ryobi starts and runs but I have to hold it full speed and adjust the choke to get it to run a max speed. It's normally about 1/2 to 2/3 choke to get it to run full speed. I took it all apart and cleaned it and it was fine for about 20 minutes and then it started again. This unit is about 5 years old and only has 40 -50 hours of run time on it.

The chainsaw was fine then all of a sudden it too will not run unless the choke is on part way. When I try to cut with it it just slows right down and dies unless I jump to the choke quick. It has not been used more that 10 hous a year and is about 5 years old. 

I'm guessing it has to do with the high speed jet or maybe the diaphram has a pin hole in it? What does the diaphram really do, is it the fuel pump? Where should I start?

Thanks all!


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would open up both the high and low needles about 1/4 turn (maybe a bit more or less), that should take care of it.


----------

